# Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-Flat



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sorry if it has been posted before, but I just discovered that concerto, and it just struck me like a lightning !

So here is Tchaikovsky 3rd Piano Concerto (the First and only movement completed by Tchaikovsky) interpreted by the pianist Geoffrey Tozer and the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Neeme Jarvi !

And don't forget to leave your impressions


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I know it's not one of his stronger works, but the part from 3:20-3:50 was what drew me to the piece  

I happen to like it, along with the Andante and Finale, Op. 79.


----------



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, that part is awesome 

Though, as for the 2nd and 3rd movement, they were sadly not completed by Tchaikovsky himself... Even though they are really beatiful, I think they miss that Tchaikovsky color... It's my opinion, you can have yours ^^


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Baeron said:


> Though, as for the 2nd and 3rd movement, they were sadly not completed by Tchaikovsky himself... Even though they are really beatiful, I think they miss that Tchaikovsky color... It's my opinion, you can have yours ^^


As far as I know, his Third Piano Concerto is what Tchaikovsky wrote for his Seventh Symphony and abandoned. He wrote only one movement, _Allegro brillante_, which he converted into a piece for piano and orchestra. Sometimes it is called "Piano Concerto No. 3 in one movement" but some conductors choose, to keep a three movement form, to perform this work together with the _Andante and Finale_, Op. 79.


----------



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

TudorMihai said:


> As far as I know, his Third Piano Concerto is what Tchaikovsky wrote for his Seventh Symphony and abandoned. He wrote only one movement, _Allegro brillante_, which he converted into a piece for piano and orchestra. Sometimes it is called "Piano Concerto No. 3 in one movement" but some conductors choose, to keep a three movement form, to perform this work together with the _Andante and Finale_, Op. 79.


You are totally right 

___________________________


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A pianist friend of mine has pushed Tchaikovsky's 3rd piano concerto for awhile. He thinks it's a wonderful work that should merit more attention. I have only heard it a few times, but I listened a couple of times today to the work. I must say that I enjoyed it more than I remember. I agree that the wonderful portion from 3:20-3:50 is rather compelling.


----------

